# Abandoned Farmhouse



## Flems (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a few from an abandoned farmhouse the other day. Although my fellow photog and I were inside most of the time, it was damn cold in there (-10 to -20*C). Some of the images really need to be viewed at a larger size; I've included a link after the photos to the Flickr set for those who are interested. Hope you all enjoy them. 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





Flickr set HERE.
All taken with an Olympus E-3 and 14-54MkI combo. Feel free to leave any C&C's if you wish. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jankster (Jan 3, 2010)

some really nice shots. very creepy feel to a few of them


----------



## Chiller (Jan 3, 2010)

These are right on.  That kitchen is screaming for a horror movie to be made in.  You really scored the creep factor on these which I like.  Well done. 

  Is this place easily accessible?


----------



## Flems (Jan 3, 2010)

It is actually, it's just off a highway 5min from home. Some of the floors in the house were rather burnt, but were surprisingly stable. There was a few rough spots tho.

I've also added numbers for any of those who'd like to state a favorite.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 3, 2010)

Hopefully this place might be standing in the spring.  Im hoping to do an abandoned house crawl in that area.   May have to track this one down.  Love that kitchen.  I was in a house in the King City area, and a leg went through the floor.  What a riot...I was waiting for some big monster to take it away down there, but got it out just in time.  
 Thanks for sharing .


----------

